# Debugger in eclipse funktioniert erst nach Neustart



## Gucky (24. Feb 2014)

Hallo liebes Java-Forum,
vor kurzem habe ich den Debugger für mich entdeckt und benutze diesen nun ziemlich oft zum Debuggen. Allerdings funktioniert er erst nach einem Neustart von eclipse richtig. Vorher kann ich den Code nur zeilenweise ausführen, danach kann ich mir zusätzlich die Variablenbelegungen ansehen, was ja grade die große Stärke eines Debuggers ist. Das ich immer eclipse neu starten muss und das, bei großem, zeitlichen Abstand zweier Benutzungen des Debuggers auch mehrfach, ist sehr nervig und bestimmt nicht im Sinne der Erfinder.

Gegooglet habe ich schon, da kam aber nichts Brauchbares raus.

Ich benutze eclipse Galileo und den Debugger, der dabei war und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann. Weitere Infos werden gerne bereitgestellt. 

Gruß
Gucky


----------



## JavaMeister (24. Feb 2014)

Du kannst die Variablen nur da sehen, wo dein instruction pointer ist und das auch nur im aktiven Thread des Instruction pointers.


----------



## Gucky (24. Feb 2014)

Das ist gegeben. Ich lasse mir die Belegung anzeigen, er zeigt mir das JavaDoc für dieses Element an. Ich starte eclipse neu und er zeigt mir die Belegung.


----------



## JavaMeister (24. Feb 2014)

Wie lässt du Dir den Inhalt der Variable anzeigen?

Kannst Du ein Screeni machen?


----------



## Gucky (26. Feb 2014)

Es gelingt mir momentan nicht den Fehler zu reproduzieren. Wenn ich es kann, kommt der Screenshot.

Wenn du in eclipse den Mauszeiger auf einen Bezeichner hältst, geht ein Fenster mit dem JavaDoc und dem Ort der Deklaration des Bezeichners auf. Wenn ich mein Programm im Debugger ausführe passiert dasselbe, obwohl in dem Fenster eigentlich die Belegung stehen müsste.


----------

